# Topics > Agriculture >  SwarmFarm Robotics, agroindustrial robotics, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia

## Airicist

Website - swarmfarm.com

facebook.com/swarmfarm

twitter.com/swarmfarm

Co-founder and CEO - Andrew Bate

Co-founder and CFO - Jocie Bate

----------


## Airicist

Article "SwarmFarm Robotics launches world-first crop spraying technology in Queensland"

by Amy McCosker
March 22, 2016

----------

